# California Common Aka Steam Beer



## fraser_john (19/5/09)

I have a hankering for this and have a pack of wyeast Cal Lager in the yeast fridge. But....a recipe? I have found only one California Common on the DB and it looks like it did not turn out how the brewer planned.

I read an old post about it and got a nice link to Brewing Techniques (thanks Warren 3 years ago!). But nothing in the way of recipes to steal. I have yet to start formulating my own recipes, so a bit hesitant to start, though I have Designing Great Beers and it is an excellent book.

The only recipe I have is from Skotrats archive and that's got Cascade hops in it as flavour/aroma/dry hopping and according to the BT article, Cascade hops are not part of the equation! So not truly to style and I want to just base this on US Northern Brewer hops.

Does anyone have a GOOD recipe for this? I think I have all the malts I could want, pale ale as a base, caramel & vienna for colour.

Thoughts? Planning on brewing this 30th May.

John


----------



## razz (19/5/09)

G'day Frazer_john. I've not made one myself. How about the JZ recipe from Brewing Classic Styles.

Pale malt, munich malt, light crystal, Victory malt and Pale choc.
Northern brewer @ 60, 15 and 1 mins.
Mashed [email protected] 66 degrees.
He says this can finish on the high end of the style and if you want something a touch dryer then omit the munich, victory and pale choc.
Good luck


----------



## tazman1967 (19/5/09)

I got one in BYO 150 Classic Clone Recipes, you want it ?


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> I have a hankering for this and have a pack of wyeast Cal Lager in the yeast fridge. But....a recipe? I have found only one California Common on the DB and it looks like it did not turn out how the brewer planned.
> 
> I read an old post about it and got a nice link to Brewing Techniques (thanks Warren 3 years ago!). But nothing in the way of recipes to steal. I have yet to start formulating my own recipes, so a bit hesitant to start, though I have Designing Great Beers and it is an excellent book.
> 
> ...




John ,

Trough Lolly does a mean Cal Common 

You have to use those USA Northern brewer Hops Ross at CB has some they are different to the German ones .

You should use The 'San Fransico Lager' yeast for the True Anchor Steam beer 

Sorry Jamil Zainasheff has a great recipe 

Pumpy


----------



## DUANNE (19/5/09)

the jamil show podcast on california common had a recipe and lots of good advice for this style.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (19/5/09)

Try this one. I brew this all the time and it has never failed to please! ^_^ 

Linky

Let us know what you end up using.

DK


----------



## Duff (19/5/09)

Anchor Steam (Cal. Common) does not use Cascade. On tap recently in San Francisco, it had a medium body and bitterness. It finishes relatively dry for a beer with the quantity of crystal. And there is no reason why you have to use WLP810 or Wyeast equivalent. I use the WLP029 Kolsch as it is high attenuating and provides the slight fruity esters which go well with this beer. I wonder why you need to bother with 810 and fermented up to 18C when you can ferment the Kolsch yeast at 17C. It loves it. I brewed this recently.


09-05 Anchor Steam

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 9.15
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.27
Anticipated SRM: 11.3
Anticipated IBU: 45.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.0 6.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
10.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 8
10.9 1.00 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
5.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 13
1.6 0.15 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 254

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.60 29.6 60 min.
45.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.60 14.7 15 min.
40.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.60 1.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch


----------



## fraser_john (19/5/09)

Pumpy said:


> You have to use those USA Northern brewer Hops Ross at CB has some they are different to the German ones .
> 
> You should use The 'San Fransico Lager' yeast for the True Anchor Steam beer



I have the hops and knew this in advance so as soon as Ross got them back in I bought a pack!

Is the San Fran Lager the White Labs one? What is the Wyeast equiv? I'd have guessed its the 2112 California?

Will have to see if I can download the Jamil show on this one!

John


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/09)

Lachi's Cal Com 
California Common Beer 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/02/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Lachi 
Boil Size: 47.96 L Asst Brewer: Pumpy
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 80.15 % 
0.86 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 9.90 % 
0.56 kg TF Pale Crystal (100.0 EBC) Grain 6.41 % 
0.22 kg JWM Amber Malt (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.48 % 
0.09 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 1.06 % 
55.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
74.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
71.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.00 %] (1 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
0.53 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
21.13 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.19 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 38.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 8.73 kg 
Sparge Water: 20.35 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 22.78 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.58 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## philipwebb (19/5/09)

Pumpy said:


> Lachi's Cal Com
> California Common Beer
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Brew this pretty regularly, works for me.

Cheers

Phil

Recipe Specs 
OG 1.048 
IBU 33 
Colour 15 EBC 
BU:GU 0.68 
pre boil vol 38.00 L 
BG 1.039 

Brewday Assumptions 
mash efficiency 75% 

Fermentables 
name quantity potential use colour 
2 Row Pale Ale Malt 5.80 kg 313 HWE mash 6 EBC 
Medium Crystal 0.55 kg 286 HWE mash 118 EBC 
Hops 
name form AA Qty time IBU 
Northern Brewer (U.S.) pellet 6.0% 45.0 g 60 27.7 
Northern Brewer (U.S.) pellet 6.0% 22.0 g 10 4.9 
Northern Brewer (U.S.) pellet 6.0% 28.0 g 0 0.0 
total hops 95.0 g 
Mash at 66
Wyeast Labs #2112


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/5/09)

I made this

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 17.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.60
Anticipated OG: 1.053
Anticipated SRM: 11.0
Anticipated IBU: 41.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
32.6 1.50 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 5
10.9 0.50 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
50.0 2.30 kg. JW Vienna Australia 1.036 5
6.5 0.30 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.034 72

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.70 31.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.70 7.9 30 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.70 2.6 5 min.
10.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.70 0.0 Keg

Yeast
-----
Wyeast 2112 Californian Lager

It was well received at an IBU event - I'd leave out the keg addition unless you really like mint - it did mellow though

Have also made this

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.30
Anticipated OG: 1.049
Anticipated SRM: 13.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 66.5-67
Actual OG: 1.050
Actual FG: 1.012

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.7 3.60 kg. Weyermann - Vienna Germany 1.038 3
11.6 0.50 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.038 2
2.3 0.10 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475
2.3 0.10 kg. Weyermann - Melanoidin Germany 1.037 30

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 10.25 24.1 60 min.
5.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.00 4.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.00 5.7 25 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.00 2.3 5 min.
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
Wyeast 2112 Californian Lager

Which was very well received - but probably a bit out of the cal common range

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (20/5/09)

Here's one I did a while back that turned out well. I think that some form of dark crystal works well. Munich is a nice addition, say 10-15%. I think this recipe was German NB, but I did make one before with US NB and it was definitely better with that. 


Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 20.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.36 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (75 min) (First Hops 28.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager


----------



## fraser_john (20/5/09)

Thanks for all the input guys, researching this further at work 

Here are my notes from the Jamil show on California Common.....will probably formulate my recipe tonight after re-reading everyones recipes.

*California Common notes from Jamil show*
*Aroma*
Woody, rustic, caramel & toasty notes. No DMS or diacetyl.

*Flavour*
Malty with strong hop bitterness.

*Body*
Medium body with 2-2.5 volumes of CO2.

*Specs*
~5.2% alc/vol
30-45 IBU
10-14 SRM
SG of 1.045 to 1.054

*Jamils Recipe 6 Gallon Batch*
Pale 2 row 72%
Victory 3%
Munich 15%
Medium Crystal 7%
Pale Chocolate 1%

6.5% Alpha Acid Northern Brewer (USA grown essential to style)
1 ounce (28 gms) 60 minutes
1.5 ounce (42 gms) 15 minutes
1.5 ounce (42 gms) 1 minute

Wyeast 2112 California Lager or Whitelabs equivalent San Francisco Lager is essential for this style. Large pitch essential as well.
Mash at 154F (67-68C)
Ferment 16C-17C


----------



## samhighley (20/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> Munich 15%



I think Jamil has acknowledged that his 15% Munich version is a tad malty, and despite being know as Mr Malty, he has toned it down lately.

The latest incarnations i've seen of Jamil's California Common are more like 10% Munich.


----------



## Kai (20/5/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=209

That's one from the recipe DB I brewed a while ago, it definitely came out too malty but also too hoppy so it balanced out nicely. Tasted this one side by side with an anchor steam and it was pretty close though roughly a beer and a half stronger on the flavours. I reckon whatever you do having the cali common yeast and american northern brewer hops will get you pretty close to what you want.


----------



## mika (20/5/09)

FG of 1016 :huh:
I'd call that a stalled ferment and beat it with a big stick to get it down further. Is that wrong ?


----------



## Kai (20/5/09)

Actual FG was 1.014, or 72% apparent attenuation. Wyeast's site lists the AA for 2112 as 67-71%. Granted though, the beer was pretty sweet and malty for a month in bottle before it balanced out.


----------



## fraser_john (20/5/09)

This is what I have formulated so far, think it is what I will run with, Jamil seems to mash pretty high, think I might drop it down just a little though to get less body in there, the Americans seem to like their beers sweet, I don't.

I do not have the pale chocolate that Jamil uses, but I think that toning right back(1% of grist) on the regular chocolcate gives me the color, but not the roastiness, so should be ok.....I hope. Just had a mouthful of caramunich grains and I think that has a little of the nuttiness that he talks about, so have included some of that. It will also lend some caramel hints.

I'll brew this recipe in about a week and a half, if it turns out any good will post it to the DB.

Thanks for everyones input.


*Filbay Common*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-B Amber Hybrid Beer, California Common Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.60
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.29
Anticipated SRM: 12.0
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.1 7.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
10.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
5.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
1.0 0.10 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops(All US Northern Brewer)

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 32.3 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 4.3 20 min.
10.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 1.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


----------



## muckanic (22/5/09)

Duff said:


> I wonder why you need to bother with 810 and fermented up to 18C when you can ferment the Kolsch yeast at 17C. It loves it.



Insufficient acetaldehyde possibly?


----------

